# Montreal Military Base



## J.Bouwman (30 Mar 2009)

Hello everyone, i am in need of some help here.
My friend is getting ready for his Annual Leave and I am in need of some directions to the St.Jean Military Base.

The only information he was able to obtain was his mailing address which obviously doesnt do it.

to help you out this is the best i can do

awt-1, CFLRF
St.Jean, Garrison
Succ, Bureau-Chef
Richelain, QC
J0J-1R0

ive been trying to find directions online and on google, and its just not working good for me so i am resorting to requesting help here.

Any help would be greatly appreciated on both ends.

Thank You


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Mar 2009)

Saint-Jean


----------



## Thibeault89 (30 Mar 2009)

Isnt it Saint-Jean sur Richelieu and not Richelain ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2009)

From the CFLRS SAINT JEAN joining insturctions

Annex A - Driving directions

1. From Montreal: 
Cross Champlain Bridge 
Follow directions to highway 10 East. (Go to para 3) 

2. From Quebec City: 
Take highway 20 West (Trans-Canada) 
Take Exit highway 30 West 
Take exit highway 10 East 

3. Once on Highway 10 East... 
Exit 22, take highway 35 South 
Exit 9, Blvd. Industriel 
At the traffic light, turn left onto rue Moreau 
At the traffic light, turn right onto rue Pierre-Caisse 
At the traffic light, turn left onto rue Grand-Bernier 
Follow Grand Bernier for approx 4 km. St-Jean Garrison will be on your left. The Mega Complex (the large grey 12 storey building) will be on your left. 
After entering the main gate, stop in front of the School and report to the duty desk just inside entrance #154. 
Follow around to the right upon entering the gate, and turn left at the first street (Juno), stop at the School entrance (before the flags) and report to duty desk near the entrance #154. 

Montreal Area Map







Saint-Jean-Sur-Richelieu Map


----------



## J.Bouwman (30 Mar 2009)

THANK YOU ALL SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! NFLD Sapper, mega thanks to you Sir i appreciate all of this help.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2009)

Don't call me Sir, I work for a living  ;D


----------



## Occam (31 Mar 2009)

And in case none of that works for you, punch this info into your GPS:

CFLRS


----------

